# HELP lowering AMT 1965 500 ford galaxie



## sυiɔidal ɔγɔo (Jun 3, 2019)

hello forum,

first time posting here i am building a AMT 65 ford galaxie 500 xl for a friend he would like me to keep model all stock but wants to know if i could build model lowered 
I need help, tips, or info on how i can do this without loosing the integrity of the model, all help will be appreciated! 

thank you all in advance!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I guess it depends on how the models suspension is made. Some would be easier than others.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Also depends on his (your) definition of integrity....


The easiest way to do it would be - do not mount the wheels to the axles and cut out the inner fender wells until it sits on the ground/just resting on the tires all around. Then use each tire to mount the chassis to where they touch. Then relocate the rear axle to fit that height and heat bend the leaf springs to match. Do this at the front as much as you can depending on the parts design as above.

The outer body fenders may be your limit as to how far down to the ground you can go. Then you would looking at cutting the top of the tire off to fit the chassis any lower than that.

So depending on your ideal of model integrity.... how much do you want to lower it?


On the otherhand and if you have the skills fit real air bags all around and make it work like a real one. :cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

without seeing the suspension, i'm going to have to guess. 
you may be able to cut off the front axle from the king pin and glue it on higher. 
the rear suspension, add blocks of styrene between the axle and the leaf spring to push the wheels higher.


----------



## Squirlz (Nov 10, 2019)

This is an original '65 Convertible kit. I replaced the springs with scratch built airbags, added scratch built shocks on the back.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to boards @Squirlz! :cheers2:

Awesome mods. Would be cool to see photos of the new stance.....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

@sυiɔidal ɔγɔo have you decided or started on our build yet?

Got any photos?

:lurk5:


----------



## Squirlz (Nov 10, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to boards @Squirlz! :cheers2:
> 
> Awesome mods. Would be cool to see photos of the new stance.....


I've been working on this thing for over 30 years. Ran out of Boyd's paint and can't find it now to finish the hood and trunk. Here's a couple pics of its present state.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cool! That is dedication.

If you have a NAPA near you they might be able to mix you a small batch that will get close or match your paint code for Boyds. :cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

in a pinch... flat black or if you're a fan of Foose, silver!


----------

